# Graveyard Columns



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I got two of these finally finished last weekend but hadn't downloaded the photos until tonight. Thanks so much to those who have posted various tutorials on this kind of thing. I don't have anything to top these with for this year but that is definitely on my list of to do things for next year.

Originally they were used for something else (my partner's ex is into all things Goddess) so I sanded them back, painted a "cement" colour and made the bases.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Original shape, well done.
I love it!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent paint work - very realistic, and I also love the shape!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

These are great. The finish is really excellent


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really liking the original shape you gave them!! Very cool!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's nice to see something different once in a while. Good work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are definitely unique. I like them, they have a ancient feel to them.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Great work! Very "stone" looking.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow those cemetery column props are great! I like the unique shape.
Can wait to see pictures of them in action on Halloween!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Like the red pig spider in the background


----------

